# Help with Sagemcom Router 1703 & / or Sagemcom Modem 4300!!!



## PIZZ (Apr 22, 2012)

We have been having dropped connection with our internet. Our ISP is WIndstream. I called into them, and they said we have had 45 dropped connections in the last 14 days. They sent a tech today, and the tech said all the lines are good and that the problem is the router. It is a Sagemcom 1703 Fast router/modem. He said this is all Windstream has to offer and they are JUNK. He gave us a Sagemcom 4300 Modem and said we would be better off getting our own Wireless router. First of all, what is this Sagemcom 4300 Modem? I was not home when he came by, so I could not ask. I am very new to the internet world. Is this modem only good for wired connection? If I want to use this for wireless, I would need a wireless router to connect to it, right? Is this a good model? Since he said the Sagemcom 1703 router that I have is JUNK, should I call Windstream and tell them I need a new router or would I be better off going out and getting a new router to use with this Sagemcom 4300 Modem? If the advice is to get my own router, what brand and model should I get? Where is the best place to buy one? We use the wireless internet for our laptop, ipod, and 2 XBOX 360s.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## PIZZ (Apr 22, 2012)

......also, if you recommend I get a router myself, can you give me brand and model number, so I don't screw this up....I'm not sure what I even need. I'm assuming they sell ROUTER ONLY, because I think the 1703 router I have is a router/modem, right? I need lots of help with this.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

The Sagemcom 4300 doesnot seem to be a combination modem/router . . just a modem. Does it have more than one ethernet port on the back?

The user manual is here:

http://www2.windstream.net/downloads/links/SpeedStream211.pdf

Any Brand name router should work fine . . Netgear, dLink or Linksys


----------



## PIZZ (Apr 22, 2012)

Old Rich said:


> The Sagemcom 4300 doesnot seem to be a combination modem/router . . just a modem. Does it have more than one ethernet port on the back?
> 
> The user manual is here:
> 
> ...


Thanks. I am going to try the Netgear N300....see any problems with that idea?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Should work fine . .


----------

